# Opposition carte sim Bouygues



## Rubenaz (14 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, je suis client bouygues télécom, et je me suis fait voler mon téléphone portable, mais sur le site internet je n'y arrive pas puisqu'il faut un code secret à 4 chiffres qu'ils envoient sur votre téléphone que je ne possède pas, or il faut faire ça vite par peur que l'individu me fasse du hors forfait. 
Avez-vous une solution? 
Merci de votre compréhension.


----------



## eNeos (14 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
Visiblement, pour Bouygues il faut appeler le 0800 29 10 00


----------



## Rubenaz (14 Mars 2010)

oui mais le dimanche ya pas d'assistance, je peux pas attendre demain...


----------



## Flibust007 (14 Mars 2010)

Et bien, pour la prochaine fois, tu auras pris cette précaution :

Sur le clavier de votre téléphone portable tapez ceci  --->>   *#06#

Vous voyez instantanément apparaître le numéro de série de votre téléphone portable.

Si jamais on vole votre téléphone, appelez votre opérateur et donnez-lui ce code. Votre téléphone pourra alors être complètement bloqué, même si le voleur change la carte SIM.

Vous ne récupérerez peut-être pas votre téléphone, mais vous êtes néanmoins assuré que le voleur ne pourra en aucun cas s 'en servir... et que vous n' aurez pas de facture mirobolante à payer !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
Tu peux aussi t'inscrire (c'est très rapide) sur leur site ici et déclarer le vol de ton téléphone pour qu'il soit bloqué.
La confirmation de l'inscription se fait par email.


----------

